# VSA Timeline



## propmastertucson (May 20, 2007)

Hi I just started to play with the VSA software. I have a question. Can someone please tell me what the grouping of “10” mean in the timeline? Is it a tenth of a second or what? I have been looking on the net but I can’t find any info regarding the timeline. Thx for the help.


----------



## randyaz (May 26, 2006)

Im not sure what your asking but... each tick in the timeline is a frame. this can be changed to seconds per tick in the settings.


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

What version are you running PM?


----------



## zeenon (Oct 27, 2006)

Randyaz is right, you have zoomed in on your timeline so you see 10, 20, 30, etc.

Z


----------

